# Blue/Blue morph Dwarf Shufeldti crayfish for sale.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So my babies are old enough and ready for new homes. These are smaller in size than CPO (dwarf Orange crays) These will only get to be about 1 inch at maturity.

They live harmonously in the same tank as one another and don't seem to be as aggressive with each other as the CPO's are.

Offering them for $25 each or 2 for $40

Sorry I cannot sex them at this time. If you want to possibly breed them just buy a pair or more.

I will be coming out to Markham on Saturday 20th @ Kennedy Rd/Unionville Gate Shell Gas Station (just down the street from Franks aquarium on same side and next to the Honda dealership)

I will be there hopefully between 2-2.30pm
Betta deliveries will be at that time too unless otherwise arranged.

thanks
for pictures check my thread in the Invertebrate section on Blue crayfish!
Here is pic of a blue shufeldti at maturity.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK last chance to grab any of these unique blue crayfish up...these you will NOT find in any LFS. Most Shufeldti crays are brown...these are genetically bred for the blue coloration, so they are unique to the GTA!

I will be coming out to Markham tomorrow to the Shell station at 8380 Kennedy Rd/Unionville Gate around 1-1.30pm. IF anyone wants any of these crays that can live in their shrimp tanks with no problems...let me know today.

thanks


----------

